# 50W Eleaf iStick - wraps or skins



## Mario

Hello Boyz n Girlz

Is there any vendor selling wraps or skins for the 50W Eleaf iStick ?


----------



## VandaL

Ive ordered a couple off ebay, 2 of them with shipping came to around R280-00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff

Finally, official skins available...Can all the eLeaf stockists start bringing these in:
http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-50w-silicone-case.html










Also available from here:
http://www.vapingproduct.com/eleaf-istick-50w-case-protective-silicone-cover-p-83.html


----------



## Mario

oh this is great
I hope the vendors check this out
@Sir Vape 
@RevnLucky7


----------



## dewald.kotze

Any local suppliers selling these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooby

dewald.kotze said:


> Any local suppliers selling these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Because you are in Jhb:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/istick-50w-silicone-sleeve

http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/SILICONE COVER-50W-iStick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Can this be moved to who has stock so vendors can reply?


----------



## skola

http://vapeking.co.za/eleaf-istick-50w-silicone-case-black.html


----------



## Nooby

skola said:


> http://vapeking.co.za/eleaf-istick-50w-silicone-case-black.html



I was looking for it on their site as well but couldn't find it. The more the merrier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

VandaL said:


> Ive ordered a couple off ebay, 2 of them with shipping came to around R280-00


Hi @VandaL
How long did you wait for the skins to arrive? Did it have a tracking number? I ordered one set for my istick 30w fro J-Wraps with no tracking number and received it from the US just under a month later but my skin for the SMOK m80 plus from Vapor Skinz at the same time with with a tracking number I'm still waiting on now for over a month  not cool


----------



## VandaL

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @VandaL
> How long did you wait for the skins to arrive? Did it have a tracking number? I ordered one set for my istick 30w fro J-Wraps with no tracking number and received it from the US just under a month later but my skin for the SMOK m80 plus from Vapor Skinz at the same time with with a tracking number I'm still waiting on now for over a month  not cool


They arrived after 3 weeks wasn't exactly the quality i was expecting, but still I use the gameboy one and it's been decent. It's like the guy who printed it ran the printer on draft mode

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Can this be moved to who has stock so vendors can reply?


The thread has been moved, Vendors have at it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

VandaL said:


> They arrived after 3 weeks wasn't exactly the quality i was expecting, but still I use the gameboy one and it's been decent. It's like the guy who printed it ran the printer on draft mode


Ah no that sucks!!


----------



## VandaL

Smoky Jordan said:


> Ah no that sucks!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dewald.kotze

VandaL said:


>


That looks awesome. Will do some searching for a spongebob skin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

But doesnt look like anyone locally has coloured skins - just the black ones
Am I missing something?


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> But doesnt look like anyone locally has coloured skins - just the black ones
> Am I missing something?


VapeKing has the silicone covers in Pink, Blue, Black and White if I'm not mistaken.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

skola said:


> VapeKing has the silicone covers in Pink, Blue, Black and White if I'm not mistaken..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Correct


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> Correct



Aw.....

Didnt see that on your site when I ordered @Gizmo 
Damn

Will PM you


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

We'll be getting the silicon sleeves as well as some vinyl wraps in by next week.


----------



## dewald.kotze

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> We'll be getting the silicon sleeves as well as some vinyl wraps in by next week.


Do you have any indication what wraps you will be getting in?


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

dewald.kotze said:


> Do you have any indication what wraps you will be getting in?


We'll be getting quite a lot of them in, mainly sticker bomb style ones and a few themed ones.


----------



## dewald.kotze

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> We'll be getting quite a lot of them in, mainly sticker bomb style ones and a few themed ones.


would be quite interested to see the designs. 
i have a specific one in mind but doesn't seem like anyone makes that design


----------

